# Comcast Digital vs DishNetwork???



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

Hi ... here are the facts:

We have Comcast Cable
We want EWTN 24 hours a day
Comcast splits EWTN with a local catholic station, BCTV on one channel
DISH has EWTN 24 hours a day ... but no BCTV (which we still like)
DirecTV has EWTN ... but only in spanish.

What should we do?

On another front ... Comcast offers digital in our area ... 230 channels of programming.

I compared the biggest package of what Comcast offers to the biggest package of what Dish offers and their is only like 5 dollars difference. $85 for DISH Everything + locals vs $90 for Comcasts equivalent.

Our houses are close together in my neighborhood (90 by 50 foot lots) .... plus their are trees on all sides of my house.

Everything being equal ... I'd choose Comcast cuz I wouldn't have to worry about the DISH and Comcast has 45 channels of Music Choice compared with 30 odd channels of Muzak from Dish.


Thanx 4 your responses

Bert


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Well if you want 220 channels of Anolog Channels Suit yourself 

Anyway 

Getting what you want is one thing But not getting what you want is another thing )))))))


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

You should see if they will give you a free 30 day trial so you can test drive those Analog channels and make sure they are grain/snow/squiqqly line free before you dive in.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

It might be worthwhile asking for a free sight survey from Dish! You cant beat all digital TV even if it is from Dish....

I just done a swap over from Comcast cable to DirecTV for a customer who lived less than a mile from the Comcast depot, I have never seen a wider grin than the smile on the guys face when he seen the PQ, on his nice big TV...........I would try everything to get the satellite installed!!!!! : )


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pez2002 _
> *Well if you want 220 channels of Anolog Channels Suit yourself
> 
> Anyway
> ...


 All 220 channels are NOT analog. He said digital. If Comcast is like other operators in other areas, they are likely running the first hundred channels or so in analog and all the rest in digital. If it is a QAM64 system, then they have a 26.97Mbps bit rate and if a QAM256 system, 38.8Mbps, and that's per 6Mhz slot. They may be a 550Mhz system, or a 750Mhz, or even higher. That's a lot of bandwidth.

In the next few years, they will be going over to all digital. In some areas, they've already introduced HD and can easily run far more HD channels than DBS including the locals which DBS will likely not do before I see retirement.

This poster mentioned trees on all sides. Cutting down trees to get signal is not usually worth the cost of getting it done properly and professionally, and it disturbs the landscaping for decades to come. Just so you can have dish and spite the local cable company. I tell every customer in DBS that has trees not to spend the hundreds of dollars on tree cutting. It's not cost competetive.

My advice to the poster is to go with Comcast, but consider DirecTV for mobile video if he travels with children a lot or wants to watch TV in the middle of a park during a picnic. The greater the hassles of installation, the more the cost up front, and DBS prices will continue rising until they aren't all that different from cable. Economics makes that a certainty.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I would bring soemone out who can tell you whether you can receive either satellite provider. If you can't the decision is made. It doesn't matter what is on a system you cannot receive.

Assumng you can get more than one system than you need to decide what to order. Based on your other posts you don''t sound like an Everything pack kind of guy to me.

Only you can decidse what you want to see and what you don't. I suggest you look at the offereings of those providers you can receive and go from there. I chose DISH over DTV because of certain programming. I advised my neighbors to do the opposite because of the programming they are interested in. But don't sign up for channels you don't want.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

If I were you I'd go with rabbit ears. I hear from a very reliable source that cable and satellite are going to ram porn channels down our throats. And there's nothing we can do about it.

 Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TerryC _
> *If I were you I'd go with rabbit ears. I hear from a very reliable source that cable and satellite are going to ram porn channels down our throats. And there's nothing we can do about it.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.  *


Get a life.....if you dont like porn dont watch it.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I too watch EWTN. The 24/7 is very nice. Comcast here also does a timeshare with other stations for EWTN. I've got Dish and never had to look back since. You get spoiled with 24/7 coverage and see many shows which you are likely missing now.

I would not worry about the Dish on the roof. Once its up, it just works. Works really well too.

Cyclone


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It was ajoke Platinum. Apparently you have been away a few days.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey ...
I'm here ... where's the coffee?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by platinum _
> *
> Get a life.....if you dont like porn dont watch it. *


He is referring tongue in cheek to one of Hector's rants.....


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by waydwolf _
> *
> 
> All 220 channels are NOT analog. He said digital. If Comcast is like other operators in other areas, they are likely running the first hundred channels or so in analog and all the rest in digital. If it is a QAM64 system, then they have a 26.97Mbps bit rate and if a QAM256 system, 38.8Mbps, and that's per 6Mhz slot. They may be a 550Mhz system, or a 750Mhz, or even higher. That's a lot of bandwidth.
> ...


No even though they claim it is Digital it is acutally analog that they add some crap to to make it look like it is Digital.


----------

